# Paletti



## mongeese (Dec 9, 2018)

Any members here have info on the Paletti bicycles. Need year identified. Can send pictures of bike - PM.
Thank you


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Try :

http://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs

There's some Paletti catalogue images on there, not sure of year though. I think it's an American importer/dealers catalogue too.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 10, 2018)

Wow! Great link. Thanks DNC1. 
My bike is in there but no year in pictures. There was a company called Patelli right near my bike company - Paletti . Thanks again.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 10, 2018)

Small bike shops figured out they could become big bike shops by becoming the importer and sole US distributor for a small or overlooked Italian frame shop, and putting ads in the back pages of the bike rags (readers hungry for more always read those ads).
It was the bike boom equivalent of internet sales.
Moser has been imported since the 80s through  Lancaster, PA, and Viner has been imported since the 80s through NOLA.

The formula was begun in the 20s by Oscar Wastyn (Chicago) and Hans Ohrt (Hollywood)


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 10, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Wow! Great link. Thanks DNC1.
> My bike is in there but no year in pictures. There was a company called Patelli right near my bike company - Paletti . Thanks again.



You're welcome @mongeese, I stumbled across that site while researching 'Romani' bicycles (I have a 70's/80's Romani track bike coming soon!). It's a fantastic resource/archive I think you'll agree.


----------



## juvela (Dec 10, 2018)

-----

Cicli Paletti
 
Bici Cicli Paletti di Modena storia e brevetti - FRAMETELLER

Cicli Paletti | Flickr

The 19 best Paletti bicycles / Cicli Paletti images on Pinterest ...

http://pedaletricolore.it/17-12-201...ma-stagione-allinsegna-del-coraggio-e-avanti/

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2012/01/cicli-paletti-and-cervelo.html









-----


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 10, 2018)

I owned one back in the late 80's . I think that's the time frame they were in the U.S. .. Don't believe it lasted long


----------



## mongeese (Dec 10, 2018)

Why you always gotta poke a da fun eh? Last night while eh eat ma spaghetti I began to polish my Paletti. It look nice ah..


----------



## mongeese (Dec 10, 2018)

Its Columbus SLX. Whats the best Columbus tubing ?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 10, 2018)

For round tubing, SLX was top, but they had two more expensive one.  MS , or multi shape . and MAX tubing.


----------



## juvela (Dec 11, 2018)

ivrjhnsn said:


> I owned one back in the late 80's . I think that's the time frame they were in the U.S. .. Don't believe it lasted longView attachment 917059
> 
> View attachment 917060





-----

Thank you!

Frame design somewhat reminiscnet of some Haral cycles from France:

http://encycloduvelo.fr/haral/

http://marksvintagebikeblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/my-haral.html

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/haral-chambery-119171.html

---

There are a number of Paletti discussion threads here:

https://www.bdc-mag.com/forum/pages/cse/?q=paletti&users=&date=&nodes[]=70&_xfToken=

-----


----------



## juvela (Dec 12, 2018)

-----

A few additional links -

https://picclick.com/Paletti-Super-Prestige-Lightning-vintage-road-bike-Campagnolo-222439896858.html

https://cicli-berlinetta.com/shop/tag/paletti/

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Paletti/Super_Prestige_SLX.htm

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VINTA...-STEEL-LUGGED-BIKE-FRAME-SET-57-/273072301335

https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/684407-my-89-paletti-super-prestige.html

https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/237540-paletti-super-prestige.html

https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-...1083542-paletti-super-prestige-slx-frame.html

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1040571972673131.1073742057.504796919583975&type=3

Look forward to the observations of member @MauriceMoss.

-----


----------



## dcjdean (May 22, 2021)

mongeese said:


> Any members here have info on the Paletti bicycles. Need year identified. Can send pictures of bike - PM.
> Thank youView attachment 916448View attachment 916706
> View attachment 916707



Would you sell this?


----------



## all riders (May 22, 2021)

Many hallmarks of an early to mid-eighties frame---A rear spacing of 126 mm would confirm. The classic Italian pantographing looks good.  3ttt stems have always been my favorite--unassuming superior quality.


----------

